# seal for cork



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

What do you guys seal your cork grips with to help them last longer?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Permagloss. Use a coffee filter to wipe it on, let it thicken slightly, and use a clean filter to wipe off excess. U-40 also makes something specifically called Cork Seal. Never tried it, but heard good things about it. 

http://www.u-40.com/corkseal.html


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I've used the U-40 cork sealer, followed by a couple coats of gunstock oil finish. More coats if you want a glossy "wet" look. Not too slippery either.



Works pretty well.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Tru-Oil gun stock finish.
Love the stuff..


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Tru-Oil for me also. Wet it down real good and let it soak in, then wipe it all back off. Let dry for a couple of days. Really brings out the color in the cork and does a great job of protecting it as well.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Tru-oil and/or cork seal depending on what type of look I'm trying to achieve. I have used ThreadMaster Lite on one foregrip that turned out really nice.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Where can you get the Tru-oil? I might give that a shot.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Where can you get the Tru-oil? I might give that a shot.


Most any large gun shop or wood working store should have it. I got mine at Green Top in Richmond.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There's a Woodcraft down the street from where I work. I'll check it out during lunch. Thanks Mark.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Any gun store or Dicks..

I rub it on thick with my finger then let it harden about 2 days....
Sand it down with very fine paper, nice and smooth. Apply another thin coat. 
you can repeat to suit your taste. 
Like it thick myself.
Makes the cork a nice rich honey color that looks slick but is not. Actually it has more grip when wet.

Some before and after pics would be great.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll take pics of whatever I do before and after and put them up in the Rod Building area.


----------

